# HOw to download more disk space????



## fortunoquack (Feb 12, 2022)

Welcome to this Conversation announcement,,,, with the great and obvious intention of ruling out the mistaken side of the question. I dont know how to increase my disk space in any way. THis is very necessary today, due to increase sample library space.

Back in the day we successfully downloaded more RAM and memory for our computers in the past,,,, it is easy and cheap because it offered completely free. It works great and all the media is talking about new programs with more RAM.

These must be downloading more disk space the same way now, so suggest please the correct endeavour,,,, It should have the same or even better quality then the RAM download tool. We can't continue the sampler without more disk space, I seriously thought about it and came to the conclusion that there is no other way. If your favorite hard drive technology. I am like to double the disk space from my 156 GB hard drive so that it can increase to 720GB in the shortest time. No SSD are allowed for the obvious reason we use hard drive storage.

One problem with samplers today is that they take up more and more space,,,, and we simply don't have that much. I believe sampler manufacturers should include a hard drive storage download link when purchase the library. Strings take up more space then pianos or other reed instruments, and without a download, we have no enough from the storage space.

FRom fortuno with regards,


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 12, 2022)

Using disks for strings is ole fashion. Nowdays we stream the string without the need for actual disk space,,,,, with the Netstrings app


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 12, 2022)

Or you use middle out compression. It has a way higher Weissmann score than regular downloaded disk space


----------



## mussnig (Feb 12, 2022)

fortunoquack said:


> Welcome to this Conversation announcement,,,, with the great and obvious intention of ruling out the mistaken side of the question. I dont know how to increase my disk space in any way. THis is very necessary today, due to increase sample library space.
> 
> Back in the day we successfully downloaded more RAM and memory for our computers in the past,,,, it is easy and cheap because it offered completely free. It works great and all the media is talking about new programs with more RAM.
> 
> ...


Ah, I remember, you were the one advocating that HDDs sound warmer than SSDs (see https://vi-control.net/community/th...g-sound-on-samplers-hard-drive-vs-ssd.116977/) and of course you were completely right. Since then I've replaced all my super fast SSDs with old HDDs and my tracks immediately became warmer and to my surprise also more epic. So thank you for that!

So coming back to your question: maybe you can try a method similar to this gem here, were they "downloaded" more RAM:


Now that I think of it, I shall try it immediately. Obviously, I was also a fool for buying 64 GB RAM recently ...


----------



## thereus (Feb 12, 2022)

Er…


----------



## BassClef (Feb 12, 2022)

Is this April Fools Day? Checking my calendar!


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 12, 2022)

I have also downloaded this virtual box:






But the box empty??? Anyone know how to put the RAM in it before download???


----------



## MartinH. (Feb 12, 2022)

BassClef said:


> Is this April Fools Day? Checking my calendar!


It's a troll acount as far as I can tell.


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 12, 2022)

Developers in most industries are getting sloppy when it comes to conserving system resources.


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 12, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Or you use middle out compression. It has a way higher Weissmann score than regular downloaded disk space


Trying to translate this and Post #2 to USA-English ! Failed so far. 😕


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 12, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Trying to translate this and Post #2 to USA-English ! Failed so far. 😕


Maybe watch the Mike Judge television series Silicon Valley  [the OP likes to troll us a bit from time to time Sos, it's all a joke]


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 12, 2022)

MartinH. said:


> It's a troll acount as far as I can tell.


Yes. All of his or her posts are hilarious.


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 12, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Maybe watch the Mike Judge television series Silicon Valley  [the OP likes to troll us a bit from time to time Sos, it's all a joke]


Oh ! Struggled with Beavis and Butt-Head /King of the Hill _ so no worries ! 
Actually _ initially thought was serious inquiry re. 'best' cloud services ....  😳


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 12, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Oh ! Struggled with Beavis and Butt-Head /King of the Hill _ so no worries ! 😳


For those of us working in the tech industry, Silicon Valley was a hugely recognizable affair. There is one episode in particular, the one where “middle out compression” is discovered, that is particularly hilarious. Albeit totally unwoke and NSFW.


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 12, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> For those of us working in the tech industry, Silicon Valley was a hugely recognizable affair. There is one episode in particular, the one where “middle out compression” is discovered, that is particularly hilarious. Albeit totally unwoke and NSFW.


For sure ! _*hp *_- Palo Alto many years. 
Diverted often by South Park. Must revisit Silicon Valley for missed laughs !


----------



## wunderflo (Feb 12, 2022)

My theory: Mike wants to replace us all by AI. OP is a beta test! 😱


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 12, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> For sure ! _*hp *_- Palo Alto many years.
> Diverted often by South Park. Must revisit Silicon Valley for missed laughs !


Cool! Silicon Valley is way better than Beavis, Butthead and Idiocracy imho. It has been a fun watch, all seasons.


----------



## Illico (Feb 12, 2022)

We download virtual instrument, the futur is to download true instrument


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 12, 2022)

Illico said:


> We download virtual instrument, the futur is to download true instrument


----------



## Noeticus (Feb 12, 2022)

By exploiting "Quantum Loop Instantaneous Anomalies" you can download at least 512 GB of RAM from the ether that surrounds our solar system.

Try it today. It's free.

🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 12, 2022)

I entangled my T5s and was able to double my download speeds!


----------

